# en tant que / como



## carlota oliver

Buenas tardes:

*il importe qu'en tant qu'investisseur*
He traducido esta frase como : " Importa tanto como se invierta..." pero no me gusta como queda en el contexto. Puede alguien corregirmela ??
Gracias.


----------



## carlota oliver

La he transcrito mal: lo correcto seria  "qu'en"......


----------



## Sandra_fr

Mi intento:

"Importa únicamente como inversor"

Pero espera otras respuestas...

Ciao!!


----------



## BEATRISTE

carlota oliver said:
			
		

> La he transcrito mal: lo correcto seria "qu'en"......


 
Hola Carlota, la traducción corecta sería "Importa que como inversor"


----------



## Sandra_fr

BEATRISTE said:
			
		

> Hola Carlota, la traducción corecta sería "Importa que como inversor"


 

En español, esa frase no tendría sentido, ya que no se utiliza la misma estructura que en francés. Por eso, lo correcto sería decir:

"Importa sólo/solamente/únicamente como inversor"


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

Sandra, me parece que te equivocas y la que tiene razón es Beatriste.

En tant que: como, en calidad de.

La frase que nos proponen no es una frase completa, sino un trocito. Y es una pena, porque siempre es más fácil traducir una expresión cuando viene dentro un conjunto y no una expresión fuera de contexto.

Hay que saber ayudar al que ayuda 

Hasta luego.


----------



## BEATRISTE

Hola Carlota, si me dices la frase entera tal vez pueda ayudarte más. En tant que : significa como, a titulo de.


----------



## Sandra_fr

Gévy said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Sandra, me parece que te equivocas y la que tiene razón es Beatriste.
> 
> En tant que: como, en calidad de.
> 
> La frase que nos proponen no es una frase completa, sino un trocito. Y es una pena, porque siempre es más fácil traducir una expresión cuando viene dentro un conjunto y no una expresión fuera de contexto.
> 
> Hay que saber ayudar al que ayuda
> 
> Hasta luego.


 
A lo que me refería es que en español no existe la estructura "...que como..." 

Ciao!!


----------



## BEATRISTE

Sandra_fr said:
			
		

> En español, esa frase no tendría sentido, ya que no se utiliza la misma estructura que en francés. Por eso, lo correcto sería decir:
> 
> "Importa sólo/solamente/únicamente como inversor"


 

Te lo pongo en castellano bruto y lo afinas, ya que no soy nativa : es importante que como inversor o importa como inversor que.


----------



## xymox

Gévy said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Sandra, me parece que te equivocas y la que tiene razón es Beatriste.
> 
> En tant que: como, en calidad de.
> 
> La frase que nos proponen no es una frase completa, sino un trocito. Y es una pena, porque siempre es más fácil traducir una expresión cuando viene dentro un conjunto y no una expresión fuera de contexto.
> 
> Hay que saber ayudar al que ayuda
> 
> Hasta luego.


 
Estoy de acuerdo con Gévy.


----------



## rih448

creo que lo correcto es decididamente "importa en calidad de inversor", o las variantes "importa como inversor" "importa en tanto inversor"
au revoir


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit



> *Por Sandra fr. *A lo que me refería es que en español no existe la estructura "...que como..."


Beatristre y Gévy están en lo cierto, es evidente para un francófono que nos falta lo que sigue: _Il importe qu´en tant qu´investisseur le producteur ait les idées claires_ (por decir algo): _importa que como/en calidad (de) inversor el productor tenga las ideas claras_.

¡Du contexte du contexte et encore du contexte  !
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Sandra_fr

Toutes mes excuses!


----------



## Adilfer

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola,

por favor como se traduciria "En tant qu'agent, vous devez....

Se puede decir? "Como agente, usted debe...?

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## alinapopi

_En calidad de agente_ es más oficial, digamos.
_Como agente_ está bien.


----------



## jeanne.capdenac

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola,

Queria saber si es posible decir "en tanto que alumna..." para traducir "en tant qu'élève".

Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## alinapopi

_Como alumna / estudiante_ sería la variante correcta.

Saludos.


----------



## KitKat2002

Hola a todos, hay alguien que sabe como decir "en tant que" en espanol? (otra palabra que "como")

eg. je tavaillais en tant que professeur / tabajaba como professora


----------



## Sebalo

"Trabajaba en calidad de profesora" puede valer pero creo que es mejor "como profesora"


----------



## Víctor Pérez

También puedes decir *trabajaba de profesora*.


----------



## Rizzos

Hola.

Para variar estoy de acuerdo con Victor. "Actuar en calidad de" es actuar de algo que no eres, y por un tiempo limitado.

Por ejemplo, un profesor suplente trabajará en calidad de profesor titular mientras que el profesor titular está de baja.

Un saludo


----------



## Muntsa

Hola! Retomo este hilo ya que me he encontrado con una duda similar.

Sería correcta en este caso la utilización de 'en tant que'?

Es por todo esto que nos gustaría poder contar con su colaboración para ofrecer Torredembarra, Altafulla, Creixell, Roda de Barà... *como* destinos turísticos.
 
C’est pour tout ça qu’on voudrait compter avec votre collaboration afin d’ouffrir Torredembarra, Altafulla, Creixell, Roda de Barà... *en tant que* destinations touristiques.
 
Gracias! Merci!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Bueno, también puedes usar *comme*. Quedaría más sencillo.

(ojo con la traducción del principio de la frase)

(has sufrido en carne propia el único inconveniente que tiene el reenganche a consultas existentes...)


----------



## Muntsa

Ok, como siempre, me he complicado la vida!

Ahora me miraré el principio de la frase, no sé a qué te refieres...

Muchas gracias Víctor!


----------



## Jean López

*Nueva pregunta*​
Ça alors!, quelle est la differènce entre "comme", et "en tant que" .se pueden usar ambas una en reemplazo de la otra?


----------



## Paquita

Sin ejemplos concretos es un poco difícil darte une respuesta segura.
Diría así a bote pronto que "en tant que" equivale a "comme", pero lo contrario no pasa siempre.

Está de secretario en la empresa = il est dans l'entreprise comme secrétaire = en tant que secrétaire

Il est secrétaire comme son père = il est secrétaire en tant que son père
En tant que no se usa nunca en una comparación.

 Puede haber otras diferencias que no se me ocurren por ahora.


----------



## Jean López

Mil gracias Paquit&, eres un ángel, me ha quedado claro ; )


----------



## Æ:.

NUEVA PREGUNTA
​Hola a todos,

   Estoy atascada con la traducción de esta frase, no sé si utilizar _comme _o _en tant que_:

_[Nombre de la empresa] __innova para ser un referente como productor español en el mercado de tapones de corcho y, de este modo, posicionarse como experto en tapones de calidad y asesoramiento técnico_.

Mi intento:

_[...] innove pour être une référence en tant que producteur espagnol au marché des bouchons de liège et se définir en tant qu’expert en les bouchons de qualité et des conseils techniques._

Cualquier sugerencia o correción es bienvenida.

Gracias!!


----------



## chlapec

Hola,
Yo sin duda utilizaría *comme*. La traducción necesita revisión.


----------



## Æ:.

Gracias chlapec, voy a ponerme con ello ahora mismo!


----------



## Marco_IT_FR_EN_SP

"Es importante que como inversor"


----------



## Gévy

Hola MarcoITFRENSP, bienvenido al foro: 

¿Es esto una pregunta que nos haces, quizás? 

No tenemos costumbre de ser tratados así, sin un saludo, sin una explicación...

Por favor, dinos lo que quieres, de dónde viene tu frase y cuál es la frase entera, explica el contexto. Danos tu propio intento de traducción (todo esto es obligatorio, norma 3).

Si lees el hilo desde el principio deberías encontrar una solución a tu problema.

Muchas gracias. 

Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## Marco_IT_FR_EN_SP

Disculpa solo estaba contestando a una pregunta para la traduccion de la siguiente frase:
"Il importe qu'en tant qu'investisseur"
que serìa Importa que como inversor o es importante que como inversor


----------



## Mister Draken

Como señala el Diccionario Panhispánico de dudas, la locución prepositiva correspondiente en castellano es "en cuanto (que)" y no "en tanto (que)" puesto que esta última es, en efecto, un galicismo. Saludos


----------

